# Nice frog bass!



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I was camping with a buddy and I got this fish early in the morning on a Mann's Hardnose buzz frog. Thanks for watching!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------

